# BFT 1 - Ginzu 0



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Got off work at 2am. Woke around 8 and decided to get on the water with all the reports lately. Had a tough time getting bait in the pea soup out there. Hit a few bottom spots and didn't find any Cobes. I was dragging a Spro jig on my Cobia rod when this guy hit. Tried to put way too much pressure on him and this was the result. 

http://youtu.be/MxuSwnORfAk


----------



## Realtor (Oct 1, 2007)

ha ha I could feel the pull!


----------



## Slippery shrimp (Jun 21, 2013)

Haha that look is priceless. Better luck next time and we all have felt the pain. Good video


----------



## Fielro (Jun 4, 2012)

Feel your pain....


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

Hahaha, too funny. Sorry about your loss though.


----------



## spencer618 (Jan 30, 2014)

The reaction at the end says it all! I was in the parking lot with the blue tarpon when you were leaving.


----------



## boomyak (Mar 21, 2014)

Brutal. Had this happen Saturday morning with the first king I've ever hooked. Gonna haunt me for a while and I think from now on I'm gonna make sure to let any bigger fish run long and hard before getting them anywhere near the kayak. What do you even DO with huge fish like that when you're mile+ off shore?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

boomyak said:


> Brutal. Had this happen Saturday morning with the first king I've ever hooked. Gonna haunt me for a while and I think from now on I'm gonna make sure to let any bigger fish run long and hard before getting them anywhere near the kayak. What do you even DO with huge fish like that when you're mile+ off shore?


Like you said, let the drag do it's job. Once you have the fish worn out, put him on the kayak and head for the house.


----------



## Kayak Rookie (Mar 15, 2011)

Nice video. I can,t wait to hook up to a Blackfin!


----------



## Ga Transplant (Feb 26, 2012)

I can feel your pain.....great video but I hated the ending. Almost like a bad movie. Fish-on. GT


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Man I know your pain, I lost a 40lb mahi on Sunday right at the gaff. You'll get 'me next time


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

boomyak said:


> Brutal. What do you even DO with huge fish like that when you're mile+ off shore?


Put them in the fish bag and keep fishing


----------



## Ivarie (Mar 2, 2010)

What's that rod setup/combo? Looks like a Shimano Rod to me.


----------



## Ginzu (Nov 16, 2011)

Ivarie said:


> What's that rod setup/combo? Looks like a Shimano Rod to me.


Shimano Terez Waxwing 8' heavy action with VM150 Van Staal. I get a little hard every time I pick up this combo :thumbup:


----------

